# Stand Up Paddle Boards for fishing



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a Cayo SUP that is awesome for fishing. I strap an Engel dry box to it and bring a fly rod, paddle, and stick it anchor. About as simple as it gets. Brand new they are pricey but I got a great deal on it from el9 on here. Dragonfly makes a really nice one too. Botes are cool but last time I checked they were made in China.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

l2fish is definitely worth a look also. The stability is incredible.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

why not change kayaks? Something like a Nucanoe?


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

I have a BOTE 12' paddle board. I also have a kayak. Having caught lots of fish from both, this my opinion. 
I take out the paddle board over the kayak every time UNLESS the wind is over 8-10 mph or i'm not planning on sigh fishing. I put a small cooler on the paddle board to sit on when i'm not standing. It is perfect for sight fishing and fly fishing. When the wind is up it turns into a sail. The paddle board drafts almost not water and with you standing up, the wind will ruin your day pretty fast. I actually got caught in a storm once where i came over some chop and the wind took the nose all the way up and dumped me over backwards. If you do mainly sight fishing and can stay out of the wind, the paddle board is the way to go. If you fish deeper open water or cover more ground, the kayak is better. It also holds more gear. I kept the kayak so I could do both.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have two L2Fish boards from Live Watersports, and two L2Utility boards from Live Watersports and love them both. I also just got the new MayFly from Jackson Kayak. You cannot go wrong with either one of those. I used to have a Cayo board and it was nice, and fished well, but much tippier than the Live boards, and it wasn't very strong. The skin cracked in several places. I fixed it and sold it on here to another forum user, then I got the L2Fish boards and loved them, but it's a little heavier than the Cayo was, so I then picked up the L2Utility boards that weigh in the same range (under 30lbs) but much more stable and stronger built, to use for the quick trips or mothershipping trips. But if I want to do long paddles, long trips, i'll use the L2Fish boards.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Kaku makes a hybrid it's a kayak/sup. I like it a lot super stable and comes with a chair paddle and cooler for about 950. It roto molded plastic like a yak, so its tough.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

For just a few bucks more get a Gheenoe and extend your range 

( would recommend a Solo Skiff but the price point SUCKS)

Very stable


----------



## westsidefly (Aug 15, 2014)

I've used both kayaks and paddle boards. If you plan to fly fish it's a no brainer but it's also good for all types of sight casting, a board is the way to go. I would check out the Diablo Amigo, kind of a hybrid...SUP/kayak.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Just another idea, I have a Native Ultimate 14.5 and LOVE fishing from it, can stand, sit and that seat is amazing can sit all day in that thing and keeps your ass dry. !! Can usually find em on Clist


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Live Watersports L2Fish boards. Period. Worth every penny. When I have enough pennies, I'll have one!


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I fished a SUP for years. I often used it when I was going somewhere in the car for a business meeting or something and my skiff was on the lift behind my house and I didn't have time to put it on a tailer. I could just throw it on the roof and after the meeting fish that area. I really liked using it at night to fish the underwater lights in my area. I could just put a fly rod on it and be on the lights in no time. All that said though, given the choice of fishing from an SUP or my skiff, I will choose my skiff most of the time. I can get just as shallow. (remember they SUP's have fins under them), I can still be stealthy in a skiff and if I don't like the area I am fishing, I can easily move to another spot. So it got to the point that I wasn't using my SUP as much so I sold it.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Padre said:


> I can get just as shallow. (remember they SUP's have fins under them


Check out the bonefish hippies shallow water fin. A must have for a SUP in my opinion. I have one on my Cayo and can pole through 3".


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

If in Florida... look at DragonFly 13.6 (search for PalmBeachPete Peter Hinck you tube channel).. purpose built by boat builders for fishermen with fly fishing in mind.
DF build process gelcoat-figerglass, vacuum vinal-e resin is tuff as nails and easily repaired if damaged. Listed at 45 pounds but having 1 for a while I'd say closer to 50 with fin attached. DF makes an optional shallow water fin that is a must for shallow inshore, but you can also use the BFHippies fin.

L2Fish, purpose built with fishermen in mind as well... different build process thought it was Thermo-form but was recently told it was fiberglass 2 part hull similar to the DF... but a catamaran style design and flat deck.
L2fish has 2 fins that you likely want to replace if fishing shallow.

Cayo, its similar to DF board in shape, built more like a standard SUP Foam blank cnc shaped and glassed over. No idea on its weight.

Bote makes the Rackham purpose built for fishing rather different hull design than DF & Cayo, and build like the standard SUP eps foam glass/epoxy coated. They alos have the HD model similar in design shape that also takes the fishing accessories as the Rackham. Weight is listed at 44 pounds for the 12' Rackham and its close to that rigged and ready.

All nice each with its own pro's and con's.. It depends on what you want or need. I currently paddle a beater touring/downwind style SUP that I have added a couple tie-downs for a cooler/seat/drybox, with a DIY shallow fin It works well for my purpose but the hull is noisy in any chop or ripple.

All SUPs do require a fin, except maybe a couple roto-mold SUP's advertised as fishing machines... that DF fin and teh BFHippies fins are pricey. Even with my 2" DIY fin I still clip grass tips and sometimes rocks or logs at low tide when chasing the grey ghost.

I also have a 14' Solo canoe that floats in spit, SUP's can't get close, weighs only 38 pounds.. but it to tippy for true standup fishing.

Sort if in-between is something like the Native Ultimates a 12' paddles well and standing paddling, poling and casting is easy. They have no fins and can get shallow.


----------



## redfish504 (Feb 5, 2017)

I have a Jackson Kayak SUPerFISHal. It's a SUP, but is rotomolded like a kayak. Floats shallow and is really stable. It doesn't do as well in wind as my regular paddle board, but is good for fly fishing. The short fins let it run more shallow, but doesn't track as straight as would with different fins. I've caught a lot of nice fish on the fly from it, but mostly use the skiff for fishing.


----------



## Lt.FireDog (Mar 27, 2017)

I SUP fish off of a LIVE Watersports L2Fish & L2Utility and luv em!
6' 225 lbs and find the L2Fish to be solid as a dock yet very fast due to the catamaran design.
The Utility is a more conventional design but still incorporates a modified cat hull.
I have a pair of the Bonefish Hippies on the Fish and lower profile fins on the Utility.
Rigging the Fish is super simple due to the five pairs of flush mounted YakAttack GTSL90 GearTracs.
I setup the Fish with a RTIC 45 cooler, Power-Pole Micro and two spinning rod holders or a single fly rod holder and I'm good to go.
On the Utility I use a Ice Locker 32 and have a rod holder, paddle clips and cup holder mounted via YakAttack Top-Loader aluminum GearTracs.

I also Fish out of Hobies, but that's a story for another time.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Yup...love my Cayo...Its great for fly fishing. I have a couple of friends with the L2Fish boards and they are super stable and pretty fast boards, but are heavier. They do look more durable though.

The Bonefish Hippies skeg is mandatory if you plan to sight fish from a SUP. 

View media item 1643
View media item 1330


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Heres a couple photos... I think if I was fly fishing I'd rather be on the DF, if it was lighter I'd still have it.

DragonFly rigged, ready, and sitting shallow:









And my beater rigged, ready, wet, dirty, and sitting very shallow:


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Having fished from kayaks, paddle boards, and skiffs; here is my two cents. 

- Kayak is good if you don't mind the weight and need/want to carry lots of stuff. If you go that route you'd want something like a Kaku Wahoo that you can actually stand up in because sitting all day is no fun and hard to see. If paddling somewhat of a distance is required then you'd be better off than in a SUP IMO. 

- SUP is perfect for short paddles, light with minimum clutter and unnecessary junk. If you do go SUP make sure to get a light fiberglass one rather than rotomolded because I think a heavy board kinda ruins the clean simplicity of it and makes it harder to transport and paddle. 

Now with all that being said, I highly recommend just skipping the paddling thing and getting a little skiff! Unless you need to be able to transport it cartop or don't have room for a boat, or can't have one for whatever other reason. An actual motor goes a long way towards getting you to the fish, moving if there's no fish, and generally spending your time fishing rather than paddling around all day. Plus you can bring a friend and/or a dog. You can get a cheap skiff that'll float shallow like a J series carolina skiff for the same price or less than the high end paddle boards mentioned. 

Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

As stated above, the Bonefish Hippies fins are a must for the sup!

Don't seep on the MayFly from Jackson Kayak. That thing is incredible. I have a couple Diablo Amigos which are great platforms to fish from, but are very difficult for long paddles the MayFly is as stable, but MUCH quicker to paddle, and was designed specifically for fly fishing. It is completely snag free, and has some nice quirks specific for fly rods like the fly rod tubes, and line management features built into it.

MayFly down in Miami a few weeks ago catching peacock bass on the 5wt:









Locked and loaded with four L2Fish Boards:










One of my L2Utility's next to one of my L2Fish boards.









Biscayne Bay Afternoon Trip:








In The Grass:


----------



## pskdude1224 (8 mo ago)

what kind of paddle holder is that on your live ?


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Yep. I’m a Kaku guy myself. I personally prefer the 12.5 Wahoo, But have had the Zulu/Voodoo and Kahuna. My wife currently has the Kahuna and loves it. It’s easy to handle, paddles easy, but as with any board, it can be a wet ride. You want stability and the ease to stand, the Zulu is the ticket. Standing on the chair is awesome. I powered mine with a trolling motor and man what a fishing machine it was.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

One more bonus, if you’re a FL local, Kakus are designed and distributed here in FL. You can go to Tarpon Springs and demo any of them, meet and talk to Kevin who is the owner/designer/builder, have a beer and shoot the Bull. He backs everything he sells and his service is second to none in the paddle industry.


----------



## Bryan Swanson (8 mo ago)

Will Poston said:


> Does anyone fish from a dedicated fishing SUP? thinking about getting rid of my kayak and getting a fishing SUP to increase my sight fishing opportunities, as my kayak was way too tippy. any thoughts or experience?


----------



## Bryan Swanson (8 mo ago)

MikeCockman said:


> Yep. I’m a Kaku guy myself. I personally prefer the 12.5 Wahoo, But have had the Zulu/Voodoo and Kahuna. My wife currently has the Kahuna and loves it. It’s easy to handle, paddles easy, but as with any board, it can be a wet ride. You want stability and the ease to stand, the Zulu is the ticket. Standing on the chair is awesome. I powered mine with a trolling motor and man what a fishing machine it was.
> View attachment 207118
> 
> View attachment 207119


Core micro paddle skiffs


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

redfish504 said:


> I have a Jackson Kayak SUPerFISHal. It's a SUP, but is rotomolded like a kayak. Floats shallow and is really stable. It doesn't do as well in wind as my regular paddle board, but is good for fly fishing. The short fins let it run more shallow, but doesn't track as straight as would with different fins. I've caught a lot of nice fish on the fly from it, but mostly use the skiff for fishing.


I have one too. It’s very stable but very slow. I put the yeti on it and am quite comfortable. If I ever get another it’ll have at least some rocker


----------

